# Prayer Request



## rpcoop (Jan 22, 2006)

I know I have not been on the board that much lately but my big sister Angelique needs some help. Seems her Cancer has been moving around and is back where it started. She is only 48 and has two girls. Lives in the Lagrange area. I know we have a few LaGrange friends on the board. Thanks Coop


----------



## idlethru (Oct 11, 2007)

Prayers sent for your big sister Angelique. I play a very small role in the managing of cancer patients in central and south Texas. I pledge to continue to make the highest quality of our product for patients like your sister.


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

I ask God a special prayer for Angelique her daughters and all of your family in these trying times. God Bless


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Prayers for your sister and family


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

prayers sent


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Yes bro, much needed prayers for sister need all the 2coolers prayers we can get.GOD BLESS.kecoop


----------



## reel lax (Apr 26, 2005)

Prayers sent. Stay strong.


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

Father, We lift up Angelique to you and ask you to comfort her and give her peace. We pray for her 2 daughters and ask you to help them get through this difficult time. We lift up Russel and his family to you and pray you would give them your peace that passes all understanding. Pleas guide the doctors in their treatment of Angelique.
In Jesus' name we pray.


----------



## Flipper (Sep 21, 2005)

Prayers sent!


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks for the prayers need alot more please.


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

More on the way


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

PRAYERS TO CONTINUE !!

Coop this always helps me thru the hard times


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks FISHNNUTT, that was beautiful and heart warming.


----------



## Bone Pile (Jan 23, 2009)

rpcoop said:


> I know I have not been on the board that much lately but my big sister Angelique needs some help. Seems her Cancer has been moving around and is back where it started. She is only 48 and has two girls. Lives in the Lagrange area. I know we have a few LaGrange friends on the board. Thanks Coop


Lots of prayers from all the line stretchers in Columbus.


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Need more prayers please. bad news yesterday my sister may only have 3 to 4 mos. left to live.Dealing with alot right now, prayers will help GOD BLESS.JWCOOP


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Prayers to continue from my family to yours coop.


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

Coop,
I feel so bad for what all of you are going through. My sister in law was 49 when she pass away from the same thing. The next few months are going to be really tough. Know in your heart, your sister is going to a better place. I know you're going to hear that a hundred times, but rest assured, it's true. Keep your head up brother. 
Father, we lift up Angelique to You. We pray you will give her your peace that passes all understanding. We rejoice in the fact that she will be with You in a short while. We put her into Your loving care. We pray also Father, that You will give comfort to Coop and the whole family. Only You Father, know what we all need. We ask that You will minister to all the family and friends according to their individual needs. 
Father we thank you most of all for sending us Your son Jesus. We believe beyond a shadow of doubt, that the blood Jesus shed on the cross, has washed Angelique clean. She is as white as snow and ready to be in Your presence. We pray these things in Jesus' name.


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

THANK YA'LL SO MUCH SHE WILL BE SITTING AT THE RIGHT HAND OF THE LORD, IT JUST HURTS SO BAD THAT I CA"NT HELP HER SHE IS NOT ONLY MY SISTER SHE IS MY BEST FREIND.GOD BLESS ALL OF YOU FOR THE PRAYERS. JWCOOP


----------

